# A Few Blackthorn Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of these pictures aren't very good I'm afraid, my camera reset all it's settings :roll: :lol:

The best of my recent Dutch litters:

Too much colour behind the ears, but otherwise lovely cheeks and a good straight saddle all round:









Quite nicely marked satin Dutch:









Great cheeks, and a lovely saddle except for a dip in the demarcation line on the top right: 









Lovely Dutch, with a bloody ear chip:









The last two together:









And a new variety here, black fox:
































































I've given up the Himalayans, they just weren't for me. Now my mice are all black and white, so they match and I am much happier


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Now my mice are all black and white, so they match and I am much happier


 :lol:

lovely mice sarah  I still dont understand the fox gene, how do they reproduce? I get them in my litters but not sure how?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you! Black fox is black tan with the chinchilla gene. Your Abyssinians (and subsequently mine) have the tan and chinchilla genes in them


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> > SarahY wrote:
> >
> > Now my mice are all black and white, so they match and I am much happier
> 
> ...


I know, it's pathetic, isn't it? :roll:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > > SarahY wrote:
> > >
> > > Now my mice are all black and white, so they match and I am much happier
> >
> ...


I think Its great  :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are some super Mice, it amazes me how you can get their marking so precise.
I have to say, I am in love with your Black Fox


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Good gravy that's a nice line of demarcation on the fox!!!!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You! Yes you! You are my mouse hero. :loveyou hehe


----------

